# Church shoot



## Christie Photo (Nov 28, 2008)

Some from a recent shoot.  C&C invited.

Thanks!
-Pete

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2008)

Nicely done, as usual.


----------



## craig (Nov 30, 2008)

Beautiful work. Churches seem so dull these days.

Love & Bass


----------



## hollyqie1984 (Dec 11, 2008)

this is a church?


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 11, 2008)

hollyqie1984 said:


> this is a church?



It is.  The third view is the worship space.  Many of the new church buildings here no longer have large, stained glass windows and bell towers.  You can see how they took portions of the windows from thier old building, framed them with lights, and hung them on the walls of the new building.

-Pete


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 11, 2008)

Great work, but it seems 2 could use a bit more light... just to match the bright, cheery other pics.

Also, what about cloning out the blue cast on the wall in #4? I think it's coming from the computer screen...


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 11, 2008)

RMThompson said:


> Also, what about cloning out the blue cast on the wall in #4? I think it's coming from the computer screen...



Good eye!  I don't know why I didn't see that right away.  I wasn't really sure what it was, but I bet you've nailed it with the monitor.

I'll try punching up the second view.  Actually...  these (2,3 and 5) were my first HDRs.  I confess, I have little to no idea how it's properly done.

Thanks for the input!

-Pete


----------



## pugnacious33 (Dec 11, 2008)

Great shots. My only pick is with the first. I'm not sure the composition is right here. I think it has to do with only being able to see a little of the sidewalk and also the very base of the tree being cut off.


----------



## zookeeper (Dec 13, 2008)

Great pictures!  Nice and crisp.  My only thought is that the first one seems a bit dull.  Maybe shooting from a lower angle to lessen the sidewalk/parking lot and have a more dramatic church and sky shot?


----------



## craig (Dec 13, 2008)

Shot 2 is HDR. You bursted my bubble.

Love & Bass


----------



## iflynething (Dec 13, 2008)

The lighting in 2 is very nice. I have to say that blue on the 4th one is a little discracting. What is that anyways?

~Michael~


----------



## dmassphoto (Dec 21, 2008)

#1:  Nice tone with the blues there.  Sometimes, when I'm using a circular polarizer, I will use a little trick where I take two shots with different polarization, and stack them together so that the entire sky is that same quality of blue.

#2:  Probably the best of the bunch.  I would work to take out the fire extinguisher and other small things that don't fit in the scene.  Also, I would photoshop a fire in that fireplace, as it's the center of the frame.

#3-4:  A quick tip for shooting interiors....Try shooting at night, or completely covering up the windows, and you will get better color accuracy.

#5:  The different color casts of the flourescent and tungsten lights is a bummer.  You might want to take the same shot and process it with two different color temps to even them out a little.  Otherwise, great start!


----------



## Christie Photo (Dec 22, 2008)

dmassphoto said:


> #1:  Nice tone with the blues there.  Sometimes, when I'm using a circular polarizer, I will use a little trick where I take two shots with different polarization, and stack them together so that the entire sky is that same quality of blue.



I used a linear, but what a great thought!!!  Thanks.  That one will come in handy.



dmassphoto said:


> #2:I would work to take out the fire extinguisher and other small things that don't fit in the scene.



I should have done that for here.  I've given the same advice.  But...  do you do that when the client is the builder?  I very nearly did, but decided to leave it a a builder's feature.



dmassphoto said:


> #5:  The different color casts of the flourescent and tungsten lights is a bummer.  You might want to take the same shot and process it with two different color temps to even them out a little.



And, another good thought!

Dave...  thanks for taking time to comment.

-Pete


----------

